# homemade slingshot



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

hello everyone im nnew here on this site and i want to show my first homemade slingshot out of wood and what do you guys think of it it is a little bit bulky but it is made for people with big hands


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it ! Looks like a great slingshot !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a nice slingshot. Interesting attachment. Pretty nice.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Good job! That is an interesting attachment to the fork. I've used that for pouches but I haven't tried that on a fork before.


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks guys earlier ive done the pouch to tube attaching by a cord but im out of the cords and also that is the way i came up with the idea to use the red cord


----------

